# Mr T's "Smoked Salmon From Go to Show"  w/Q-View



## mr t 59874

​*Before you can smoke them, you have to catch them.*​ ​



 ​ ​                                             *Mr.T’s Smoked Salmon*

Salmon has always been one of my favorite items to smoke. All types of salmon have been in my smokers at one time or another. From the Kings and hard to find Sable Fish or Black Cod to the small Blue Backs always in search of that one recipe and technique that people would crave for. After over 25 years of smoking salmon, the following has become my go-to method. 

My favorite salmon to smoke is the Sockeye. Its deep red color and texture seem to do well canned or kept in fridge. Although the Kings and Sable have a wonderful flavor the Sockeye is well accepted and more economical.

Please read:

You will find that I do not get deeply into the specifics, science or safety issues of curing. It is your responsibility to make your food safe.  In order to adjust the salinity while ensuring my brines are within the safe zone for extended storage and consistent results I use a salometer like the following. 

  http://veegee.thomasnet.com/viewite...ride-nacl-hydrometers-saturation?&bc=100|1003

Question: Should I use fresh or frozen salmon?

Answer: I prefer frozen with this particular recipe as the ice crystals formed in the fish while frozen seem to aid in the brine absorption after thawing.

Question: Should I get salmon with or without the skin?

Answer: The salmon with the skin on works best. The fish has a tendency to fall apart more readily without the skin.

How long do you brine?

Answer: Some will tell you that 30 minutes to 2 hours will be sufficient. The shorter time is fine if you are going to cold smoke for sushi, but that would be another thread. I brine from 16 to 24 hours in the refrigerator depending on the size of fish mostly for convenience, but I find the texture is more firm with the longer brine.

Question: Does it go into the smoker after coming out of the brine?

Answer: No. Give it a quick rinse and pat dry. Place on a wire rack and allow to air dry until a pellicle has formed on the entire surface. This will take two or more hours depending on the humidity in your area. A fan blowing across the fish will aid in the time needed to form the pellicle. The pellicle will cause your fish or meat to have a shiny surface which will assist in the smoke retention and also will help retain the fat in the fish.

Question: What are the cream colored blotches I see on some smoked salmon?

Answer: That would be fat that has seeped through the pellicle. No harm in eating it but for cosmetic purposes you may want to scrape it off after the fish has cooled.

Question: Should I hot or cold smoke? 

Answer: Hot smoke for the ready to eat. Cold smoke for sushi or if it is to be canned, again that would be another thread.

Question: How long do you smoke?

Answer: It’s not the length of time but the desired temperature we are looking for. Smoke at 200°F - 93°C to a minimum internal temp of 145°F - 63°C in the thickest piece for a period of 30 minutes minimum (FDA,2001). Cooking temp may be lowered once fish has reached 145°F - 63°C. Store at a temperature of 38°F - 3°C or less ( FDA,2001). 

Question: What kind of wood should I use?

Answer: Any of the light woods will work well. The preferred wood I use is Alder. 

Question: How much wood should I use for one fillet?

Answer: It’s always been my opinion that the smoker doesn’t know how much it’s holding. I use Approx. 3 oz. full or not.

Question: What will the end result be and how can I use it?

Answer: The salmon will be moist, neither dry nor juicy. *It is not intended to be served as a main course.* It's intended to be used as a finger food eaten alone or as a snack on crackers and creamed cheese or as a mouse. It also has endless uses as an appetizer. Will definitely be a hit at any potluck. Try different appetizer recipes and enjoy. It can easily be packed in a saddle bag or backpack and taken into the mountains. WARNING: Grizzly bears like both fresh and smoked salmon.

Question: Would you share your brine recipe?

Answer: Yes and I would be proud if you used it, and then let me know the results.
 

*                           Mr. T’s Smoked Salmon Brine*

Ingredients:
½ cup canning, Kosher salt or Tender Quick (preferred), 3.0 oz. by weight.
½ tsp. Paprika
1 ½ tsp. freshly ground black pepper
1 ½ tsp. cayenne
1 quart water
1 Tbs. garlic powder
2 cups brown sugar
4 bay leaves

PH 4.1

Sal. 54% @ 60°F - 15.6°C salt and water only
Sal. 84% @ 60°F - 15.6°C all ingredients combined

Preparation:
Combine all ingredients and stir until sugar has dissolved.
Place fish in a nonreactive container with brine and completely cover, then refrigerate. A zip bag works well at this point. If using a bag I overhaul or move the fish around two or three times during the brining period.

*History.*  Looking for a smoked cured salmon recipe and technique that was delicious yet  uncomplicated took me decades and dozens of test to develop.  As I was getting close to what I was looking for, small tweaks were made on each consecutive test.  The result being a very irresistible product.

 The following are some of the tweaks that were made after getting close to what was desired.

*1. Brine.*  I wanted a brine that would actually cure the salmon yet impart a very good flavor.

*2.* *Species of salmon.*  Many different species were used including farm raised and wild caught.  The most used, considering cost and convenience was the Sockeye.

*3.  Brining time.*   I was looking for a brine that would cure the salmon yet be able to take long periods without affecting the taste, mainly for convenience.  The longer brining time results in a firm product that helps in forming a pellicle and aids in keeping the salmon from cracking.  By limiting the cracking, less fat comes to the surface.

*4. Pellicle formation.*   Test included different times, refrigeration and room temperature with and without a fan.

*5. Skin on, skin off.*   As the skin helps hold the salmon together, I wanted the flesh to easily peel away from the skin.

*6. Cooking times and temps.*   Many were made here until the desired moisture and firmness was found.

*7. Woods.  *Many different species of woods were used.  Alder works best for us.

 In order to get the very best result, use Tender Quick in the brine, brine overnight, ensure you have a good pellicle, cook/smoke at 200°F - 93°C and do not let the salmon go above 145°F - 63°C at any time.  Any deviation will result in a less than desired result.

When I smoke / cook salmon, the salmon is placed in a cold smoker (Cookshack 066) set at 200°.  The 200° temperature setting ensures the wood begins to smoke as the smoker begins to warm.   When the fish internal temp reaches 140°, (usually within 45 minutes) the smoker automatically goes to a 140° hold temperature.  During this time, the carryover temp will take the fish to 145° for the desired 30-minute rest.

That’s it. Any questions just ask. Have fun and enjoy.

Tom

*                                           Mr.T's Hot Smoked Salmon*
 ​*                                                                   Salmon Thawed*​





 ​*                                                                  Sliced in Half*​ ​


 ​*                                                                    Cut Into Sections*​ ​


 ​*                                                                             In Brine*​ ​


*                                         *​*                                                  Air dried until pellicle formed*​ ​


 ​*                                                                      In Smoker*​ ​


 ​*                                                               Ready for Packaging*​ ​


 ​*                                                                                  Packaged*​ ​​ ​Members results.​











ReadyForPackaging.jpg?t=1330784572



__ mr t 59874
__ Jun 8, 2012





Mr. T​ ​











RgjBfbbl.jpg



__ tootall87
__ May 26, 2015





TooTall87​ ​











AMZN_2015-10-19_15-40-27.jpeg



__ dirtyduc83
__ Oct 19, 2015





DirtyDuc83​ ​











salmon plate.jpg



__ bena
__ Mar 10, 2016





BenA​ ​It’s my opinion that these examples are what smoked salmon should look like. Isn’t it nice to know that results like this can be achieved without the long cooking times and multiple steps?
 ​ ​


----------



## dls1

That's a pretty impressive photo tutorial. Thanks for sharing. The pic from the boat is great, also. Beautiful scenery.

How much salmon by weight will the quantities in the brine recipe handle? Is that the amount you used for the fish you smoked here?

Thanks.


----------



## mr t 59874

Thanks dsl,  The recipe will be plenty for a 2 pound fillet.  I doubled the recipe for the amount of fish here.


----------



## smokeater207

Great into! I'm not lucky enough to be able to catch salmon in ny, but that looks amazing!!!


----------



## smokinhusker

That looks absolutely amazing! Thanks for the recipe and the tutorial! I've copied it and will be giving it a try soon.

Smokeater207...I don't know where Northport is but I caught lots of salmon near Watertown!


----------



## dls1

Mr. T - I assume that when you're finished you vacuum pack and refrigerate or freeze it. How long will it keep?


----------



## chef jimmyj

You mentioned your Great Looking Salmon is best as a snack food or in a Dip/Spread...I would like to offer 2 of my favorite Salmon Spread Recipes since you shared your Brine...Thank You

Give this a try....Good stuff!...JJ

Gingered Smoked Salmon Spread

1Lb Cream Cheese...Room Temp

1/2C Mayonnaise

1/4C Sour Cream

1Tbs Soy Sauce

1tsp Hot Sauce...Sriracha (Asian) or other

1/4tsp Black Pepper

1Lb Smoked Salmon...or other Smoked Fish, Flaked

1/4C Chopped Crystalized Ginger

1/4C Chopped Scallion

Process the first 6 ingredients until smooth...

For Fine Spread...add remaining and Pulse to desire consistency...

For Chunky Spread...Fold in remaining with a spatula...

For a Change of Pace!

Substitute... Ginger and Scallons with...

1/4C Chopped Fresh Dill

2T Chopped Capers

2T Chopped Fresh Chives


----------



## mr t 59874

dsl, Correct, the salmon that will be consumed in a few days if cling wrapped.  The other is vacuum sealed and refrigerated where it will easily keep for two to three weeks.  I have never frozen any because of the concern of quality when thawed.  If it is to be kept for a long period, it is pressure canned, that would be another thread though as the process is somewhat different.

Chef Jimmy,  Thanks for the recipe.  Just got some canned salmon out and will try the Change of pace recipe for supper as we have fresh chives.


----------



## thoseguys26

Great Post! That's a beautiful picture on the lake... Now I need to go fishing. Cya work, I'm out! :)


----------



## smokeater207

Yea Northport is on the north shore of long island ... Great fishing, but striped bass, flounder, fluke etc.


----------



## jonboat

I catch and smoke a lot of salmon (Lake Ontario Kings). Until now, my brine has been a simple Kosher salt and brown sugar in water brine, but I've got some fillets thawing right now and am going to give this brine a try - sounds yummy!!!!  I cook mine until they're on the dry-side and baste with maple syrup a half hour before removing from the smoker. I got the idea here on SMF - I believe the nickname is "indian candy".  For smoke, I have a preference for apple.

Thanks for posting this interesting sounding brine - I'll post back after I get a batch done and let you know how quickly the fillets disappear  :biggrin:

Another spread recipe you might want to try:

8oz softened cream cheese
1/2 cup sour cream
1 tbs fresh dill
1 tbs lemon juice
1tsp prepared horseradish
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp black pepper
1/2 lb smoked salmon (crumbled)

Mix the cream cheese until smooth, then add sour cream, dill, lemon juice, horse radish, salt, and pepper. Mix well, then stir-in the salmon.
Some like this on crackers, or bagels...  I make sandwiches with in on whole wheat toast.  mmmmmmm.


----------



## mr t 59874

Jonboat, Thanks for the recipe will give it a try very soon.  Enjoy your salmon.  I'm thawing some king fillets now.


----------



## mr t 59874

Chef Jimmy,  Tried your change of pace recipe and it was very good.  Will try the original after we try Jonboats recipe as we both like horseradish. 

Thanks for sharing.

Mr T


----------



## whiskeyfoot

Recipe looks great!!  I'm planning to do some salmon for the first time today, so I may try this out!  One quick question, what temp do you recommend smoking at for this particular recipe?  Thanks!


----------



## mr t 59874

Wiskeyfoot,  200 deg.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Glad you liked the Recipe Mr T. The 1st one is different because the Sour Cream and Cream Cheese is tangy then in every bite there is a Pop of Sweet when you bite into the Candied Ginger...JJ


----------



## shortend

Wow, just tried this one with some fresh Copper River Sockeye. Enough salt to preserve any fish, and enough garlic to ward off any vampire! Both elements were way too strong. Just wrecked some pretty expensive salmon. Not sure if I even want to try to give this stuff away/. It's probably just goin' in the garbage. Don't want it reflecting on me. If I'm the only one who thinks this recipe is overpowering in these areas, let me know. For my tastes it most certainly does!

I would like to take this opportunity to apologize for my quick and unfounded opinion of this recipe. I am discovering that I have developed a sensitivity to some foods that I've never encoutered before. Foremost of which is salt. Maybe even (heaven forbid) garlic. I certainly don't intend for my personal tastes to influence or discourage anyone else from trying this excellent recipe. So please, by all means, disregard my original comments and try it for yourself. I am going to try it again with some modifications that I should have taken into consideration in the first place. 

ShortEnd


----------



## mr t 59874

ShortEnd , I feel bad that you were disappointed in your results.   Never heard comments like this for the recipe. In an effort to discover the problem.  Not saying they were wrong, but would have to question your measurements.  Was table salt used in place of of non-iodized?  Was it wet or dry brined?  Did you taste it before applying to fish?  Was it rinsed before air drying?  

 The following are just a few comments from another forum that are more common.  








Posted  June 06, 2011 07:22 AM

Hide Post

This past weekend, I was fortunate to find that the Fresh Market here locally had fresh Copper River Sockeye salmon. Based on Mr. T's posts on brining and smoking salmon, I decided to give it a try.

It came out perfect! I smoked them at 180 on my pre-IQ4 FE100 for about an hour and a half using some peach pellets. Everybody loved it. It got served with a mushroom risotto and a broccoli gratin. Very nice meal! Thanks for all your help, Tom! I could not have done it without your instructions.

John









Posted  June 12, 2011 10:17 PM

Hide Post

I bought 3 lbs of Sockeye Wild Salmon and used T's brine to the "T". Sorry about that.  

After the pellicle formed, I sprinkled with salt, pepper, garlic, dill and lemon juice all over. Then sprinkled half of it with a dusting of brown sugar. Chunk of Alder in the smoker. 235* for 1.5 hrs. Pulled when internal hit 145* (Yep, I did it. 145*).  

It was delicious. My Aunt and Uncle loved it. Oh, I brined it for 6 hrs.  

Interesting. I tried a piece with and without the brown sugar and feel the brown sugar actually brought out more of the salmon flavor. The sugar actually made it taste richer. Does this fit with the experience of others?









Posted  September 04, 2011 04:41 PM

Hide Post

Hey Mr T:

I'm new to the forum but have been reading it as a lurker since I got my Smokette Elite 25 about 3 months ago. Wanted to let you know I made your salmon recipe for about a dozen people last night and they are still raving about it!

I started with two large filets about 2# each, about 3/4" thick in thickest portion. Got them fresh last week, then froze them for 3 days. Thawed them, then mixed up your brine solution and brined them in a 2 gal ziplock bag for 24 hours, turning several times during the process. Rinsed with 5 exchanges of rinse water. Then placed uncovered on the Smokette racks in the refrigerator overnight for pellicle to form. Had to put then diagonal on the racks for them to fit. Before cooking I set the smoker to 250 and preheated with 3 pieces of alder until smoke was coming out the vent hole for 10 minutes, then turned the temp down to 200. I removed the filets from the rack and sprayed the racks with Pam, then put the filets back on and placed them in the smoker. After 65 min the internal temp was 140, so I dialed the temp setting back to 175 and waited 20 min. At the end the internal temp reached 145. I removed the racks and used two oversized spatulas to pick up each filet (slid off the racks perfectly without sticking) and place it on aluminum foil and wrapped them up and took them to the dinner (5 min away).

They were a smash hit. Perfectly done, tender, and just the right amount of smoke. Even my friend who also has a 25 (an older model) and who prides himself on his smoked salmon was raving that my salmon was primo restaurant quality and wanted to know my secret. So I told him about your recipe on this forum, and he responded that he knew about the fourm but never read it, but now he will.

Bottom line: your recipe is solid gold! I'm not going to waste my time trying other smoked salmon recipes unless you recommend them.

Bill









Posted  September 26, 2011 06:28 PM

Hide Post

Just made my first fillet with a beauty of a sockeye. I ended up with an overnight pellicle formation (didn't really look any different) after a 24 hr brine.  

Smoked up to 145 and then cut it. Let it rest for an hour and then wrapped up and rest more in the fridge for 8 hours and JUST when the wife got back scarfed down the first bites.  

Thanks!


----------



## dls1

ShortEnd said:


> Wow, just tried this one with some fresh Copper River Sockeye. Enough salt to preserve any fish, and enough garlic to ward off any vampire! Both elements were way too strong. Just wrecked some pretty expensive salmon. Not sure if I even want to try to give this stuff away/. It's probably just goin' in the garbage. Don't want it reflecting on me. If I'm the only one who thinks this recipe is overpowering in these areas, let me know. For my tastes it most certainly does!


ShortEnd -- I'll take you up on your request for feedback.

My wife recently got a 50% Group discount coupon for our local seafood store. Over this past weekend she picked up a couple CR Sockeye filets, each about 1.5 lbs, and I decided to try the brine recipe listed above exactly as presented. In short, we found the results to be excellent. I definitely will use use it again, but probably with a few minor tweaks.

- Salt: Over the past few years I've developed a super sensitivity to salt, and pick up on it immediately if an item is over salted. The normal reaction is a burning of the tongue. When I ate the salmon I did notice a very negligible tingle, but nothing at all offensive or off putting. My wife and daughter didn't notice any saltiness at all. 

- Garlic: As a family, we're enthusiastic garlic lovers. None of us noticed the garlic at all, and we all thought that more was needed. The next time I make the brine I'll add additional garlic, and will probably do so with garlic juice. I'll either add it with the powder, or increase the quantity of juice and eliminate the powder altogether.

Since you and I have had opposite reactions, there's a few questions that I have:

- Did you follow the brine recipe exactly as written (1/2 cup salt-1 TBS garlic powder)?

- What type of salt did you use (Canning, Kosher, Table)? If Kosher, what brand?

- How long was the fish in the brine? Mine was in 16 hours.

- Following the brine, did you rinse and soak the fish thoroughly? After a thorough rinse, I soaked the filet for nearly an hour, changing the water once.

- Have you prepared other salmon brines with success in the past? If so, how did they differ from this recipe with regards to salt and garlic?

I guess this could be another example reinforcing that old term "Different Strokes For Different Folks"


----------



## shortend

Mr T & dis1

Just a little follow up. Sorry, if I sounded a bit too dissappointed. I have a tendency to get a little too frustrated at first when something doesn't turn out. After a little chillin' out and rethinking things, I get a clearer head about it all. I followed the recipe as stated, but as with anything, I need to tweek it to my tastes. I used Morton's Kosher salt, but went by weight. 5.1 oz. I remember thinking at the time that the salt seemed to be a bit much. I used to be able to tolerate a lot more salt, and I'm having some trouble adjusting some of my cooking to it. Gotta make myself get used to the adjustment. I also used 1 TBS garlic powder. I've always loved garlic, and it didn't seem to be too much. Maybe I'm developing some sensitivity to that, too. Geez, I hope not.

I brined the Salmon for about 18 hrs. Then rinsed off pretty well. This is another area where I may have gone wrong. I've noticed with most cures and brines lately, that I have to soak and change out water sometimes for several hours to get the salt content down to where I like it. Generally takes several fry tests. I've had bacon take as long as 4-5 hours of this process before I can get the salt level to my liking. The amount of salt I use, soaking, along with a fry test I think will solve the problems I'm having. The Salmon developed a beautiful glistening pelicle in about 2 hours using a fan. The smoking went well and was done in about 2 hours. Used Alder pellets. The color and amount of smoke was excellent.

I have brined and smoked salmon many times in the past and never had any problems. This problem with sensitivities is just a new developement for me lately, and I'm beginning to find it with almost everything. Cures, brines, rubs, you name it and it's all too salty or strong anymore. It isn't causing any blood pressure problems, at least not yet. Just the taste, and it really sucks. 

I'm going to give it another go with the necessary adjustments. The recipe really does look like a good one, with all the proper elements for a good brine.

Thanks for the input and help thinking this one over.

ShortEnd


----------



## dls1

ShortEnd....

Sounds like you've developed the same reaction to salt as I have, maybe even more pronounced. I'm still good with garlic however, and pray that doesn't change.

For Kosher Salt I used Diamond Crystal and, thinking about it, I may have screwed up as I used 1/2 cup, but did not weigh it. Morton's KS is much more dense than Diamond Crystal's, and when substituting one for the other, the ratio is approximately 1:2. In other words, assuming the 1/2 cup of KS called for in the recipe was Morton's, I should have used 1 cup Diamond Crystal. If that were reversed, you should have used 1/4 cup but, you weighed it so there should have been no error on your part. In short, I may have not noticed the salt as you did because I was using 1/2 of the amount called for.

It's a gentle reminder to myself to get back to using weights when making brines rather than going by volume.

Mr T's recipe clearly specified the weight, but most recipes do not. It would be a big improvement to specify the brand of KS being used when a recipe calls for a certain volume of it, but the weight is not given.

Your brine, pellicle development, and smoke times were pretty similar to mine. The only major difference I see is that I soaked the fish, and you didn't. That could make a big difference with something as porous as a salmon, or any other fish for that matter.

I suggest you go back and review the the salt to water ratios of brines you've successfully used in the past and see how they compare to this recipe. You might get some guidance for adjustments on future attempts.

Good Luck.


----------



## mr t 59874

dls, Short End,   personally I rinse the salmon for a very short time, just long enough to remove any cracked pepper that may be on the surface, then air dry.  Taking into consideration that you both are or are becoming sensitive to salt, it may not be possible for you to do this.  To me, this is one of the advantages of wet brining.  This also allows the fish to be subject to longer times at room temperature and an extended amount of time being refrigerated.   It is important that the proper pH and % salinity @ 60° is maintained though.  Changing the sugar and or salt content will change the holding time.  If consuming soon after cooking, enjoy the fruits of you labor. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The bottom line is and running parallel to dls’s comment.  “Each of the 100 folds in a chef’s hat represents a different way to cook an egg” 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Guess that could apply to most things. 

Later, I’ve got to get back to preparing for the garage sale. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## shortend

I got some more CR Sockeye Salmon to give 'er another go. I had considered some fairly drastic changes, but decided to go slowly and incrementally on my changes. I used 1/2 c. Morton kosher salt instead of weighing it. The volumn seemed to be a little less than when weighed. Kept every thing else, including the garlic powder the same. Brined for 16 hours instead of 18. Rinsed real well and soaked in water for 1/2 hr. Checked the flavor at that time and it was very good. Not too salty at all. 2 hours with fan to form pellicle. Smoked about 2 hours with Alder to an IT of 145° and it turned out perfect. Thanks T, for this excellent smoked salmon recipe. I'll definately do this one again!  All cooled and ready to vacpac.

Thanks,

ShortEnd


----------



## mr t 59874

ShortEnd,  That is great news.  I am truly thrilled you enjoyed it, and you are welcome.

Mr T


----------



## dls1

ShortEnd - Looks like you have sorted out to your liking. Glad it orked out.

Did you get any pics of the finished product?


----------



## spuds

I like em better cooked skin side up so that fat drips out,dont care for the fishy fat taste.Also like em on the dry side and they seem to cook faster.Bearing in mind Ive only done this three times,but the result,man,smoking salmon is the way to go!

So I guess a fair amt of variation in cooking style,these were 160-170f  smoker temp with hickory and cherry for 3.5 approx hours.I know internal temp OK,done em this way before.I pulled the skin off after removal from smoker,cooled in refer a couple hours and packed.

Good stuff for fish lovers and look at the money saved,got mine for 3.99/lb,couldnt pass that up!


----------



## greg e

I dont believe I have ever posted on here. I just bought three lbs of wild salmon. Ive got it in the brine now and will post pictures when shes done. I'm only going to be able to brine for 8 hours, dry for a couple, then smoke. My first time so who knows. I have really enjoyed the awesome info that ya'll share. Thanks Greg


----------



## mr t 59874

Greg,  Seeing that you are short on time.  Rinse lightly pat the salmon as dry as you can.  Place it on a wire rack and put a fan on it for the two hours.  You will be fine, but consider the short brine time when testing.  Keep notes for use later.

Will look forward to your results.

Mr T


----------



## greg e

Ok Mr T. Thanks for the reply. i will certainly post some pics and let you know how it turned out.


----------



## j 2the w

How long do you smoke your salmon at 200degrees?


----------



## mr t 59874

J 2the W said:


> How long do you smoke your salmon at 200degrees?


I don't go by time, but by temperature.  I bring the IT of the thickest piece to a temperature of 140° then turn the heat off.  The carryover will take it to the desired 145° and it will stay in that area for 1/2 hour.  Depending on your smoker the carry over and hold temp may differ.  The idea is to hold the salmon at 145° for 1/2 hour for safety reasons.  If the temperature goes above 145°, the fish will begin to dry out.

Tom


----------



## mr dirt

Tom,

From what I have heard Northern Pike smokes up very nicely.  And I know there are a ton of them where you live.

George


----------



## mr t 59874

Mr dirt said:


> Tom,
> 
> From what I have heard Northern Pike smokes up very nicely.  And I know there are a ton of them where you live.
> 
> George


We locals try to keep that under our hats.  Are you proposing using your hydroplane racer to troll with?  I want to see that, as you may get a pike that is larger than your boat.

Tom


----------



## mr dirt

Mr T 59874 said:


> We locals try to keep that under our hats.  Are you proposing using your hydroplane racer to troll with?  I want to see that, as you may get a pike that is larger than your boat.
> 
> Tom


LOL, the problem with that are the sinkers heavy enough to get the line down at those speeds are quite costly!


----------



## roadkill cafe

Looked so good I had to try on some fresh Kingfish (King Mackerel). In the brine now. Made a couple adjustments though. Doubled the measurements for a double batch for 6-1/2 lbs. of fish. Used pickling/canning salt, 3 cups light brown sugar (ran out) & 1 cup dark brown, stayed with 1-1/2 tsp. cayenne, added 2 tsp. onion powder, crumbled the bay leaves (8). Will let it go about 6 hours. So as not to hijack Mr. T's thread, I started a separate one. It can be seen here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149432/fresh-smoked-atlantic-kingfish#post_1061957  .

Thanks Tom for the great looking recipe. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Steve


----------



## primalinstinct

I Smoked My First Batch Of Salmon With Your Brine Today And It Turned Out Awesome. Thanks For The Great Recipe


----------



## mr t 59874

primalinstinct said:


> I Smoked My First Batch Of Salmon With Your Brine Today And It Turned Out Awesome. Thanks For The Great Recipe


Thank you for posting. Glad you felt your salmon was awesome. You are welcome.

Any questions please ask.

Tom


----------



## smoker22

Mr. T, I am new to smoking (except for cigars) and I have a general questions.  In your cooking instructions you mention smoking at 200F until an internal temp of 145 reached and held for a minimum of 30 min.  My questions is, if you want to hold the 145 internal temp is there any problem with dropping the smoker temp to 145 after the meat reaches 145?  Then theoretically you could hold that temp for as long as you wanted without it cooking more, kind of like sous vide cooking in water.


----------



## smoker22

Mr. T, I am new to smoking (except for cigars) and I have a general questions.  In your cooking instructions you mention smoking at 200F until an internal temp of 145 reached and held for a minimum of 30 min.  My questions is, if you want to hold the 145 internal temp is there any problem with dropping the smoker temp to 145 after the meat reaches 145?  Then theoretically you could hold that temp for as long as you wanted without it cooking more, kind of like sous vide cooking in water.


----------



## mr t 59874

Smoker22 said:


> Mr. T, I am new to smoking (except for cigars) and I have a general questions.  In your cooking instructions you mention smoking at 200F until an internal temp of 145 reached and held for a minimum of 30 min.  My questions is, if you want to hold the 145 internal temp is there any problem with dropping the smoker temp to 145 after the meat reaches 145?  Then theoretically you could hold that temp for as long as you wanted without it cooking more, kind of like sous vide cooking in water.


Good question, thanks for asking.

The 30 minute hold is the USDA recommended time to hold salmon at 145°.  The higher the temperature the shorter the hold time, the lower the temperature a longer hold time is recommended.  I like the texture at 145° so that is what I use.  The way to achieve this without drying the fish out is, when the IT of the thickest piece reaches 140°,  lower the smoker temperature to 140°, depending on your smoker carry over will take the IT to 145° and by the time the temperature drops the half hour has passed and the fish is done.

Theoretically if you wanted to hold at that temperature for a extended amount of time without drying the product, you could vacuum seal it and hold it in the smoker, oven, water or whatever.

Hope this helps. If you try it let me know how it turns out.

Tom


----------



## smoker22

Mr. T, thanks for the feedback.  I hope to be smoking this weekend.


----------



## leah elisheva

That's so incredible! Wow! Looks terrific! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## j 2the w

I want to try your method out, it looks great.  I have a question though, should I season the salmon before or after the pellicle is formed?  Do you have any suggestions of what I could season the salmon with before I smoke it?

Thanks


----------



## mr t 59874

J 2the W said:


> I want to try your method out, it looks great.  I have a question though, should I season the salmon before or after the pellicle is formed?  Do you have any suggestions of what I could season the salmon with before I smoke it?
> 
> Thanks


No need to season.  After removing it from the brine, give it a quick rinse, pat dry, place on racks and air dry (preferably with a fan) to form pellicle.  Try it without any extra seasoning the first time.  You may not want to season at all afterwards.

Let us know how you like it.

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874

Recipe typo correction.

While curing King and Coho salmon, I noticed a typo in the weight of the curing salt in the recipe.  The weight used should be 3.0 oz. instead of 5.1 oz. All other info is correct including the 80% salinity.

Hope this did not cause any problems.

Tom


----------



## pcmyers23

Smoked salmon for the first time following this guide and it is fantastic stuff. I doubled the brine and shorted the cayenne bc I didnt want it to turn out too spicy. Follow his brine, it'll be even better next time when it has a little kick to it. Only 'mistake' I made. Things said around the table were "I like it more with every bite I take" and "I'd order that in a restaurant!" Really was pretty easy to do and it turned out great.













IMAG0035.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 23, 2015


















IMAG0037.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 23, 2015






Thanks for all the help and the guide Mr. T!


----------



## mr t 59874

pcmyers23 said:


> Smoked salmon for the first time following this guide and it is fantastic stuff. Really was pretty easy to do and it turned out great.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and the guide Mr. T!


Glad you enjoyed.  Curious as to what kind of salmon you used?  Have you had a chance to try it cold?

T


----------



## pcmyers23

I was mostly staring at the prices..$9/lb-$14lb but I believe it was Atlantic farm raised. After trying this I'll be more willing to spend a little extra next time to see if it tastes better. Its definitely better cold, just ate it hot because I had some people come over to taste test as it came off the smoker.

Next time Im asked to 'cater' someones party this will be included in the appetizers along with the smoked cheese and homemade butter your other "From Go to Show" threads helped me make.


----------



## fishmonger

I took a 10 lb. King Salmon out of my freezer this morning (caught last week in L Huron) and have been doing a lot of reading, I am going to try this recipe, I will start a new thread for my smoke, tried some fresh Lake Trout last week (different recipe) and it turned out great, didn't last long once the family, friends and neighbors got a wiff.

Smoke em if you got em


----------



## tootall87

Question. I'm looking for a salmon recipe that will be served cold. Texture I'm looking for is the flacky dryer meat that is put on crackers with a spread for an appetizer? Is this that kind of recipe? Very new to smoking fish and want to give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## mr t 59874

TooTall87 said:


> Question. I'm looking for a salmon recipe that will be served cold. Texture I'm looking for is the flacky dryer meat that is put on crackers with a spread for an appetizer? Is this that kind of recipe? Very new to smoking fish and want to give it a try. Thanks.


This will work perfectly for you.

Enjoy,

Tom


----------



## tootall87

With a little guidance from Mr T I enjoyed some amazing salmon yesterday. Per his recipe I brined the salmon for 18 hours over night. Quick rinse, pat and air dry for about 2 hours. Smoked over apple for about an hour. Hot damn those babys were good! Thanks for you help Mr T!

Tim













AVfPbMol.jpg



__ tootall87
__ May 26, 2015


















RgjBfbbl.jpg



__ tootall87
__ May 26, 2015


----------



## mr t 59874

The Salmon does look good, glad you enjoyed.

Tom


----------



## thatcho

Mr. T I was wanting to do some fish with a maple wet cure i purchased from Waltons. I currently brine all my fish with a recipe from this site. I am just seeking your thoughts


----------



## mr t 59874

Thatcho said:


> Mr. T I was wanting to do some fish with a maple wet cure i purchased from Waltons. I currently brine all my fish with a recipe from this site. I am just seeking your thoughts


When using a manufactured cure of any kind, use, as recommended by the manufacturer as the % salinity, is a known.  Use caution when using recipes that do not reveal the % salinity even though they may be popular.  I have tested some that do not meet minimum standards for cured fish.  I would further recommend purchasing a salometer for your wet brines.  They can be purchased for under $15 and then all the guess work is eliminated.

Let us know how you liked it.

Tom


----------



## pitcom

After reading this thread I decided to give this recipe a try. I refrigerated the salmon ( 2.66 lbs CR sockeye) in the brine for about 16 hours overnight. After drying, I placed the salmon in my bluestar oven and turned on the convection fan. It worked great, after about 2 hours there was a great pellicle on each piece.  I used pecan and cherry wood in my electric master built.

I decided to glaze half of the pieces with grade b maple syrup. All in all it only took 40 minutes at 200F to achieve an IT of 140F. The pieces were not much thicker than your pinky finger. I turned down the smoker temp to 150 and they stayed there for another 30 minutes. The fish came out perfect. The texture was just right and moisture content was ideal. Of course I had to eat a couple of pieces while they were hot.

My impressions - The fish had good flavor. Although the thinner pieces were just way too salty for my liking. The first piece I tried was very thin, and i thought the batch was going to be ruined. However, the thicker pieces were much better. I was quite surprised by the saltiness because I brine turkey, lamb and chicken all the time but those are larger thicker pieces of meat. Next time I will need to find a thicker filet of salmon or adjust the salt level to my preference. The cherry and pecan smoke imparted a nice flavor and I really enjoyed it. The maple glazed pieces almost gave the fish a sweet/sour effect. Both glazed and unglazed were worth it and I would not hesitate to point anyone to this recipe.


----------



## murraysmokin

Just did this this weekend...spot on those who tried it loved it.  Some cold beers along with this salmon were a big hit on Friday.  Thanks for sharing your awesome recipe, will be making more soon.


----------



## sb59

Pitcom said:


> My impressions - The fish had good flavor. Although the thinner pieces were just way too salty for my liking. The first piece I tried was very thin, and i thought the batch was going to be ruined. However, the thicker pieces were much better. I was quite surprised by the saltiness because I brine turkey, lamb and chicken all the time but those are larger thicker pieces of meat. Next time I will need to find a thicker fillet of salmon or adjust the salt level to my preference. The cherry and pecan smoke imparted a nice flavor and I really enjoyed it. The maple glazed pieces almost gave the fish a sweet/sour effect. Both glazed and unglazed were worth it and I would not hesitate to point anyone to this recipe.


I always package & freeze like size pieces for the freezer until I get enough for smoking. Small whole fish separated according to size. Large fish I fillet freeze tail sections together, separate belly sections for another pack & finally the larger loin sections together. I 1st wrap in saran wrap & then vacuum pack in a larger vacuum bag. Then when I get another fish I can cut the seal on the bag if necessary & and the new pieces wrap in saran & reseal & freeze. Just add new dates to the bag. This way brine & smoke times are the same for all pieces. You don't need to remove thinner pieces from brine or open smoker to remove. Fish caught & frozen this way within a month or 2 of each other have no noticeable flavor or texture diff. that I or family can discern.


----------



## mr t 59874

murraysmokin said:


> Just did this this weekend...spot on those who tried it loved it. Some cold beers along with this salmon were a big hit on Friday. Thanks for sharing your awesome recipe, will be making more soon.


My pleasure, glad you enjoyed.

T


----------



## driedstick

MR, T I owe a guy a bet that I lost and he wants some smoked salmon and I am going to try this, during the week, How long will this stay vac pac'd in the fridge??  No freezing, I am going to try to get 6lbs or so, and cut into chunks. 

DS


----------



## mr t 59874

driedstick said:


> MR, T I owe a guy a bet that I lost and he wants some smoked salmon and I am going to try this, during the week, How long will this stay vac pac'd in the fridge??  No freezing, I am going to try to get 6lbs or so, and cut into chunks.
> 
> DS


I have kept it longer than I care to admit.

T


----------



## driedstick

Mr T 59874 said:


> I have kept it longer than I care to admit.
> 
> T


Roger that!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






DS


----------



## dirtyduc83

Mr T, I gotta give it to you, great recipe. Brined some Steelhead with your recipe and smoked to 143 degrees with Alder/Apple/Maple pellets. Came out moist, flaky and buttery. 













AMZN_2015-10-19_15-40-27.jpeg



__ dirtyduc83
__ Oct 19, 2015


----------



## twissted

I'm going to give this a try next year. I smoked over 30 samon this year. I'm currently moding my trager so that I can do even more fish next year. I'm canning some also. I'll use some of the brine in it also.

I don't fish for them. My tribe gives them to me. They come out of the Okanogan river with nets.


----------



## twissted

I like to use cream cheese,Samon, sour cream, green onions, celery,garlic.a pinch of salt and a pinch of pepper and some bell pepper. I throw the stuff in a Ninja then mix it with the cream chease and flaked samon. 

As good as that is... I make a cabbage salsa that is to die for!


----------



## daveomak

twissted said:


> I'm going to give this a try next year. I smoked over 30 samon this year. I'm currently moding my trager so that I can do even more fish next year. I'm canning some also. I'll use some of the brine in it also.
> I don't fish for them. My tribe gives them to me. *They come out of the Okanogan river with nets*.




Twisted, morning....   are we neighbors ??    Howdy neighbor....


----------



## twoalpha

Great information. Add to my list.


----------



## okie362

I wonder if this would work on striper?


----------



## twissted

Traeger build 009.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 20, 2015
__ 2






Good morning! I live above the Golf corse. I hope we can meet some time.


----------



## mr t 59874

DirtyDuc83 said:


> Mr T, I gotta give it to you, great recipe. Brined some Steelhead with your recipe and smoked to 143 degrees with Alder/Apple/Maple pellets. Came out moist, flaky and buttery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMZN_2015-10-19_15-40-27.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtyduc83
> __ Oct 19, 2015


That's what smoked salmon should look like, mouth-watering.  I could tell at a glance that you followed the recipe very closely and that you used the TQ version. 

Will give the Apple/Alder/Maple blend a try.  Thanks for the tip.

Good job and glad you are enjoying.

Tom


----------



## driedstick

DirtyDuc83 said:


> Mr T, I gotta give it to you, great recipe. Brined some Steelhead with your recipe and smoked to 143 degrees with Alder/Apple/Maple pellets. Came out moist, flaky and buttery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMZN_2015-10-19_15-40-27.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtyduc83
> __ Oct 19, 2015


Dang it man that looks good!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## mountain-worm

Salmon turned out GREAT! Thanks.


----------



## mountain-worm

twissted said:


> I like to use cream cheese,Samon, sour cream, green onions, celery,garlic.a pinch of salt and a pinch of pepper and some bell pepper. I throw the stuff in a Ninja then mix it with the cream chease and flaked samon.
> As good as that is... I make a cabbage salsa that is to die for!



Hey Twissted, hows about giving up that recipe for that cabbage salsa?  Sounds good!


----------



## twissted

I'll sleep on that!


----------



## bena

I made this recipe and the wife said it was the best salmon she has ever had.   Thanks Mr T.













salmon plate.jpg



__ bena
__ Mar 10, 2016


















salmon tray.jpg



__ bena
__ Mar 10, 2016


----------



## twissted

Ok here is what I know about smoking salmon. Skip the water when you brine. It just waters the process down. I use a stainless bowl season the fish one layer at a time and when done cover and let chill 13 to 24 hours.  













skoked sokie 003.JPG



__ twissted
__ Feb 24, 2016


















skoked sokie 001.JPG



__ twissted
__ Feb 24, 2016


----------



## mr t 59874

BenA said:


> I made this recipe and the wife said it was the best salmon she has ever had.   Thanks Mr T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salmon plate.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bena
> __ Mar 10, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salmon tray.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bena
> __ Mar 10, 2016


That is a beautiful plate. Doesn't it make you feel good when they tell you, it's the best they have ever had. Point

T


----------



## florida chad

I followed Mr T's directions to the letter. I made 5.5lbs of farm raised atlantic salmon for my first attempt (party at my house so we had plenty of other food incase in didn't go well).

It took 3 hours with a small fan (I think I will grab another one to reduce the time for it to pilliicel just right)


Everyone including myself were over the moon with how great it was.

Thanks Mr T!!


----------



## wrestler75

Anyone ever use this recipe with whole Brooke trout?  I have about 10 whole trout all around 10-12".


----------



## mountain-worm

Use this for all my smoked fish, trout, salmon,  Love it.


----------



## wrestler75

I made 16 (8-12" long) trout in Mr. T' s brine with the skin on.  Brined for 16 hours.  It just was not enough flavor.  I think next time I will go 24 hours.  Ended up removing meat from skin, added an hour of cherry/Apple smoke.  Basted with pure maple syrup to sweeten up a little.  More smoke and syrup helped achieve the flavor I was looking for.












20170809_090449.jpg



__ wrestler75
__ Aug 10, 2017


















20170809_115253.jpg



__ wrestler75
__ Aug 10, 2017


















20170809_151525.jpg



__ wrestler75
__ Aug 10, 2017


















20170809_154805.jpg



__ wrestler75
__ Aug 10, 2017


----------



## dirtyduc83

Quite honored to see my picture made it in to the original post! Just looked up this recipe again and dropped some salmon in to the brine. Looking forward to the delicious smoked salmon to come. Happy Holidays!


----------

